# Mainboard und Ram für Ryzen 7 5800x



## Slurph (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach einem gutem Ram für mein kommendes System bestehend aus einem 
Ryzen 5800x
MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk B550

DDR4 Ram ist ja klar aber gibt es etwas was man pauschal empfehlen könnte für das setup? Komm mir leider sehr verloren vor 
bei der Menge an verschiedenen Rams, Frequenzen und so weiter.

Der PC wird größtenteils zum zocken benutzt
Gegen RGB auf dem Stick hab ich nichts einzuwenden. Was das Budget angeht will ich mir erstmal ein paar Möglichkeiten 
aufzeigen lassen und bis zu welchem Punkt es sich lohnt zu investieren für den Zockerbereich.

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Mai 2021)

Crucial Ballistix...3600 MHz CL 16. Das ist so circa das sinnvollste, was du nehmen kannst. Mehr Takt kostet zum einen (deutlich) mehr Kohle und läuft nicht unbedingt garantiert...
Falls dir nach Beleuchtung ist würde ich die Trident Z nehmen... natürlich mit dem gleichen Takt/Timings 

Wenn's günstig sein soll die Ripjaws mit 3200 MHz...


----------



## Slurph (4. Mai 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Crucial Ballistix...3600 MHz CL 16. Das ist so circa das sinnvollste, was du nehmen kannst. Mehr Takt kostet zum einen (deutlich) mehr Kohle und läuft nicht unbedingt garantiert...
> Falls dir nach Beleuchtung ist würde ich die Trident Z nehmen... natürlich mit dem gleichen Takt/Timings
> 
> Wenn's günstig sein soll die Ripjaws mit 3200 MHz...


Alles klar danke mal  Gibt es hier sonst noch was zu beachten? 4x8 , 2x16? 
Mein plan war es erstmal 2x8 gb sticks reinzumachen und wenn die Preise besser werden auf 4x8 aufzurüsten.
2x 16 GB wäre auch eine Option und wahrscheinlich günstiger. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die Preise sobald runtergehen. Ram ist mit den GPU gut angestiegen leider.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Mai 2021)

2 Riegel sind meist einfacher zu Handhaben was hohe Taktraten angeht, da der Speichercontroller quasi nur die halbe Arbeit hat 

Ob du mit 16GB auskommst oder 32GB brauchst, kannst nur du selbst wissen.
Wenn genug Kohle für 2x16GB vorhanden ist, würde ich die aber gleich kaufen.
Soo viel teurer ist der RAM aktuell auch nicht. 
Besagter Crucial RAM war vor einem Jahr sogar 20€ teurer als jetzt, zwischendurch aber auch mal 20€ günstiger.
Momentan sind die Preise noch okay.


----------



## Slurph (4. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> 2 Riegel sind meist einfacher zu Handhaben was hohe Taktraten angeht, da der Speichercontroller quasi nur die halbe Arbeit hat
> 
> Ob du mit 16GB auskommst oder 32GB brauchst, kannst nur du selbst wissen.
> Wenn genug Kohle für 2x16GB vorhanden ist, würde ich die aber gleich kaufen.
> ...


Heißt also ein Kit aus 2x16  wäre optimal und das würde erstmal reichen für die nächsten Jahre. Der Trident Z Neo 3600 MHz CL 16 ist zwar gerade relativ teuer. Aber ob sich das so schnell ändert weis man eh nicht und dann ist mit 32gb Ram aufjedenfall ruhe.
Das CL 16 macht sich schon bemerkbar bei einem Ryzen 7 5800x weshalb es sich wohl lohnt hier ein paar € mehr hinzulegen. CL 18 gibt es für 30€ weniger. Aber lieber einmal bisschen mehr und dann ist ruhe hätte ich gesagt 

Hab auch ewig rumgeschaut dann sind die einen Rams wahrscheinlich nicht kompatibel und und und. Lieber geh ich eben jetzt mit euren Vorschlägen als mich nachher zu ärgern


----------



## manimani89 (4. Mai 2021)

du kannst ruhig sparen und auch 3000er nehmen di e machen leicht 3200 und du merst keinen unterschied zu 3600. das limit wurde bei ryzen 5000 gut ausgehebelt


----------



## chill_eule (4. Mai 2021)

_Optimal_ ist da gar nix 
Gibt unendlich viele Spiele, die grad mal 3-4GB RAM belegen. Da käme man auch mit 8GB insgesamt gut hin 
Andere Spiele laufen besser mit 16GB, manche Perlen, vor allem wenn man viel mit Mods spielt freuen sich dann über 32GB.

Anwendungen mal komplett außen vor.
[Glaskugel]
32GB ist auf jeden Fall für lange Zeit im Gaming-Bereich sicherlich mehr als ausreichend.
[/Glaskugel]


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. Mai 2021)

Zuviel RAM gibt es nicht, aber zu wenig schon. Ausgelagert wird nicht erst mit 15,5 oder 16GB RAM-Nutzung. Sowas kann schon deutlich früher passieren. Von daher: ja, besser 32GB verbauen.
Die hier genannten Empfehlungen sind schon gut.
Gruß T.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Mai 2021)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Zuviel RAM gibt es nicht


Stimmt, lieber _haben_ als _brauchen._
Andererseits ist es natürlich rausgeschmissenen Geld, wenn man die Kiste nachher nur mit CS:GO, LoL und Ähnlichem langweilt


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Stimmt, lieber _haben_ als _brauchen._
> Andererseits ist es natürlich rausgeschmissenen Geld, wenn man die Kiste nachher nur mit CS:GO, LoL und Ähnlichem langweilt


Yup, aber für CS:GO und Konsorten benötigt man keinen 5800X und PCI 4.0 
Gruß T.


----------



## Slurph (4. Mai 2021)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Yup, aber für CS:GO und Konsorten benötigt man keinen 5800X und PCI 4.0
> Gruß T.


Schaden kann es aber auch nicht  

prinzipiell geht es ja darum ein System zu bauen das mir solang hält wie mein jetziges. Meine 1080 bleibt zwar vorerst noch im pc bis sich die Preise verbessern oder ich mir eine bessere gpu mal irgendwo schnappen kann.
Der 5800x ist im Moment gut bezahlbar und preis leistungstechnisch zum zocken einfach optimal.  Ich bin eher der Typ Kauf einmal gut und hab dann relativ lang Ruhe.
Hat beim jetzigen pc gut geklappt der auch hier im Forum gezaubert wurde .

schätze mal es wird auf 3600 laufen. Scheint für mich ein guter Kompromiss zu sein zwischen Leistung und Preis


----------



## bfaust7 (13. August 2021)

Hallo Slurph,

ich habe das selbe Mainboard und den selben Prozessor wie du, für welchen RAM hast du dich entschieden?
Gab es schon irgendwelche Probleme oder ähnliches?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Slurph (17. September 2021)

bfaust7 schrieb:


> Hallo Slurph,
> 
> ich habe das selbe Mainboard und den selben Prozessor wie du, für welchen RAM hast du dich entschieden?
> Gab es schon irgendwelche Probleme oder ähnliches?
> ...


Hey sry wenn die Antwort etwas spät kommt. 
G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16​Die sind es am ende geworden  Bis jetzt keine Probleme damit


----------

